# Fliegenfischer-Shop in Berlin oder günstiger Internet-Handel gesucht ???



## Seeteufelfreund (3. August 2004)

Hi,Flyfies,habe bei meinen vorbereitungen feststellen müssen,das mir noch so einige Vorfächer etc. fehlen,wer kann zu obiger Frage beisteuern?????

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## snoekbaars (3. August 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Shop in Berlin oder günstiger Internet-Handel gesucht ???*

Frag einfach Knut Fiebig, der hat den AngelSport Eggers in der Joachimsthaler Straße unter seinen Fittichen. Er ist zwar nicht unbedingt superBILLIG, aber sehr kompetent, was Fliegenfischen anbelangt.
 030/8812593

 Grüß' ihn gegebenenfalls von mir.

 Ralph


----------



## fishmania (3. August 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Shop in Berlin oder günstiger Internet-Handel gesucht ???*

Unter http://www.fishershop.de  findest Du super Fliegen und Fliegenboxen. Gehört nem Kumpel von mir.
Wenn Du Interesse hast, kann ich bestimmt auch noch was am Preis machen  #6  Einfach PM oder eMail an mich.
Ich hoffe dass hier solche Werbung nicht verboten ist, ansonsten entschuldige ich mich und bitte den Mod das Posting zu löschen.

CU, fishmania


----------



## Schleuse (3. August 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Shop in Berlin oder günstiger Internet-Handel gesucht ???*

Hi Martin,

 mein Favorit bei FliFi-Angelegenheiten ist das Angelhaus KOSS in der Tegeler Str. im Wedding. Goße Auswahl und gute Beratung, Preise sind auch OK. 
   Im E-Fall geht auch ROD'S Angelworld.


----------



## Bondex (3. August 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Shop in Berlin oder günstiger Internet-Handel gesucht ???*

Vielleicht nicht unbedingt günstig aber gute Auswahl: Rudi Heger


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. August 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Shop in Berlin oder günstiger Internet-Handel gesucht ???*

Dann werd ich die Leutschen mal besuchen gehen........................
 Nochmals Danke für die Hilfe ..............

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## *fliegenangler* (11. August 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Shop in Berlin oder günstiger Internet-Handel gesucht ???*

Versuchs mal mit www.fliegenangler.de.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Shop in Berlin oder günstiger Internet-Handel gesucht ???*

Was das Internet angeht ist sicher auch unser Partner e-fishing zu empfehlen:
http://www.efishing.de/


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (18. August 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Shop in Berlin oder günstiger Internet-Handel gesucht ???*

Danke den Hinweisenden,habe mein Zeug´s für Japan beisammen..


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Karstein (18. August 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer-Shop in Berlin oder günstiger Internet-Handel gesucht ???*

Kann mich nur Schleuse anschließen - Angelhaus Koss, wenn´s um Fliegenfischer-Tackle in Berlin geht!


----------

